# Is the Core about to be discontinued?



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

There are posts going around on some other sites that are saying the core will no longer be available. Supposedly bass pro shops can't get anymore in. Is this true or just a rumor?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

It has been discontinued. We are shipping the last of our inventory. The Metanium has replaced the Core 100 as our light weight low profile reel. And there might be something new coming in the near future...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I misss bantam 1


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Now you got all us Shimano fans on tender hooks .........again !

Please keep us posted as and when you are allowed Dan.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I miss being Bantam 1 too, but now everyone knows my real name. I just didn't have to go on the news or write a book to reveal my identity. 


Unfortunately I can't post new product intros on here since we are not a site sponsor. Still trying to make that happen. Zim you know the other sites where the info will be posted. Keep an eye out during the Bassmaster Classic.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hopefully that will bring back the old Curado 200 SF's again. 

Still the best reels Shimano made for the price. 

Little love and new bearings Levey 5 or 6 years and they cannot be beat. 
Still out works my E-7's in distance and smoothness.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> I miss being Bantam 1 too, but now everyone knows my real name. I just didn't have to go on the news or write a book to reveal my identity.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't post new product intros on here since we are not a site sponsor. Still trying to make that happen. Zim you know the other sites where the info will be posted. Keep an eye out during the Bassmaster Classic.


Sure do thanks Dan. As soon as the Classic !! Can't wait..............maybe the Met DC and smaller sized Aldebaran


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I heard there is going to be a lot of new stuff being introduced real soon. I dont know what it is but, Im gonna need it.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope they don't replace the chronarch ci-4's I just added a few more to the arsenal


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

txdukklr said:


> I hope they don't replace the chronarch ci-4's I just added a few more to the arsenal


If anything, I wish they would add a Chronarch CI-4 in a smaller size, and maybe with lighter spool.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There are some cool products on the horizon. I just can't talk about them yet.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I'm glad to see Shimano (USA) finally got their act straight out.
Shimano screwed up big time in 2012-2013 with those Curado and Citica G series made in Malaysia.
I've known quite a few Shimano users who defected to Daiwa/Lews/13fishing cuz they could not stand the G series reels and twin Curado E series.
They would come back to Shimano this year or maybe next if there are good products coming out.


----------

